# Not good



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Bad day at work my company is starting furloughs have to a week out a month. Have to re file everytime. Wife job up in the air to she works for uri college. But anyway y i replaced the white walls on my 290 for to order for the middle thats coming in also found out why it was sluggish one of the copper spring werent touch good now it run nice its the little things. 

Al


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

What?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

English is probably not his first language.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

yes... 
and punctuation..

if i read it right.. 
* his company is only letting them work 1 week a month...
* refile for job every time
* wife may loose her job
* his 290 is gonna get new white walls nd he found out why it was sluggish...

think that is it...


----------



## Mike Keester (Sep 25, 2019)

English is my first language and I murder it all of the time. I understood what he was saying. After all it is about S Scale trains. Maybe we should apply a little discretion and try to understand what is being communicated. Just MHO.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Please give him a break. These are tense times and he's fuloughed on top of that. Add on 401K losses, we all be tongue tied by now. Pray for better times ahead.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry about your job Al. Nation is a mess right now. It should get back normal, but not
for a few months. Millions are losing their jobs. Everyone stay safe. I have been sick
with cold or flu for almost 2 weeks. But not a high fever. Casino is closed so just staying
home. I got a flu shot but there are different strains of the flu. Guess I had the wrong shot.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Please give him a break. These are tense times and he's fuloughed on top of that. Add on 401K losses, we all be tongue tied by now. Pray for better times ahead.


Well said and I agree 110%. There could be a multitude of reasons not mentioned in the post.. Someone made a smart-*** comment before about his writing the English language, and I fell short, not saying something about it. Several months ago I was hospitalized for a possible stroke. They determined I did not have a stroke, but found through the testing I had a un-diagnosed stroke earlier.. I now have to re-read my posts as even I can't understand what I'm saying.I read this one twice and found quite a few mistakes.. Please don't judge.. If you want to be like that, use Facebook, it's full of BS and name calling...Don't be like that here!:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Amen. Best of luck in the future buddy. We will all need it in these crazy times.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes thats what it says sorry for the gramer and stuff .brain works faster than finger. Have a nice day stay healthy. 

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Yes thats what it says sorry for the gramer and stuff .brain works faster than finger. Have a nice day stay healthy.
> 
> Al


And you do the same...


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Well said and I agree 110%. There could be a multitude of reasons not mentioned in the post.. Someone made a smart-*** comment before about his writing the English language, and I fell short, not saying something about it. Several months ago I was hospitalized for a possible stroke. They determined I did not have a stroke, but found through the testing I had a un-diagnosed stroke earlier.. I now have to re-read my posts as even I can't understand what I'm saying.I read this one twice and found quite a few mistakes.. Please don't judge.. If you want to be like that, use Facebook, it's full of BS and name calling...Don't be like that here!:smilie_daumenneg:


Well said, flyernut! Thank you!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Well said and I agree 110%. There could be a multitude of reasons not mentioned in the post.. Someone made a smart-*** comment before about his writing the English language, and I fell short, not saying something about it. Several months ago I was hospitalized for a possible stroke. They determined I did not have a stroke, but found through the testing I had a un-diagnosed stroke earlier.. I now have to re-read my posts as even I can't understand what I'm saying.I read this one twice and found quite a few mistakes.. Please don't judge.. If you want to be like that, use Facebook, it's full of BS and name calling...Don't be like that here!:smilie_daumenneg:


Flyernut, well said. Al's English writing works just fine. Maybe not perfect but so what? How can you fault any fellow Flyer collector/runner anyway, especially somebody who has such a nice collection on his walls as shows up from time to time. Just read his posts and go along with it. Yes I too must proof read before posting. An age thing? 

Al sorry to hear about your job misfortune. I am afraid the worse is yet to come. Now if those brain damaged people in Washington could get together just this once on the proposed stimulus package for all maybe that would be a help. Of course who knows how long it will take. 

Kenny


----------

